# Omnipod dash



## Lucykav100 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi I’m new here I’ve recently started on the omnipod dash I did a site change today but the pod that I removed is still making the clicking noise every couple of minutes it’s not screamed and me or anything like I have herd they can do but just wonder if anyone knows if this is normal this is the third one that I have changed now and not noticed any of the others do it once it has been removed. TIA xxx


----------



## MrDaibetes (Mar 18, 2021)

When I was on omnipod ( not dash) I didn't hear any clicking noises. Have you disconnected it properly? Let us know if you found out why it was doing this, and hopefully, it stops.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2021)

I thunk @m1dnc and @stephknits are on the Dash - though I’m not sure Steph has started yet?


----------



## stephknits (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi,yes on Omnipod, still old system with DASH sitting on my kitchen table awaiting training.  I can only assume it wasn't disconnected properly when you took it off.  It will probably start screaming at some point, whereupon you can attack it with a paper clip, stick it in the freezer or hit it with a hammer.  Your choice!


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 27, 2021)

When you change the pod you should 'deactivate' the old one first and thereafter it should be dead to the world i.e. no more clickety-click.

The screaming that @stephknits refers to is really weird. Last week I had a pod go west (only the second in 6 months) while I was in the shower and only noticed the scream when I got out. I couldn't tell where it was coming from. I was searching the house from top to bottom for some device alarming - the sort of noise you get from a smoke alarm - and it was definitely following me around! It took me about 15 mins to realise it was the pod. What a plonka!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh - it's me!


----------



## stephknits (Mar 27, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> When you change the pod you should 'deactivate' the old one first and thereafter it should be dead to the world i.e. no more clickety-click.
> 
> The screaming that @stephknits refers to is really weird. Last week I had a pod go west (only the second in 6 months) while I was in the shower and only noticed the scream when I got out. I couldn't tell where it was coming from. I was searching the house from top to bottom for some device alarming - the sort of noise you get from a smoke alarm - and it was definitely following me around! It took me about 15 mins to realise it was the pod. What a plonka!


Reminds me of my first screamer - I was at work and my colleagues and I spent a similar amount of time listening to all of our computers etc before realising it was me.


----------



## michelejane (Jun 3, 2021)

I am on my 2nd week of Omnipod dash and so far have had to change pods before the 72 hrs was up. one site on thigh was just too painful, one on abdomen bled and yesterdays one which I believed to be perfectly ok on my arm suddenly said it had lost connection with the PDM which was most annoying. I followed the advice and disconnected the pod then applied a new one but the message then said that the bolus calculator would be off for 4 hours and didn't show any insulin on board.
I'm really trying to get on with it, and thanks to another podder's advice, the sides of the ab above my waistband seemed good sites. I have however charged up my old pump as a standby just in case!


----------



## michelejane (Jun 3, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> When you change the pod you should 'deactivate' the old one first and thereafter it should be dead to the world i.e. no more clickety-click.
> 
> The screaming that @stephknits refers to is really weird. Last week I had a pod go west (only the second in 6 months) while I was in the shower and only noticed the scream when I got out. I couldn't tell where it was coming from. I was searching the house from top to bottom for some device alarming - the sort of noise you get from a smoke alarm - and it was definitely following me around! It took me about 15 mins to realise it was the pod. What a plonka!


it's just happened to me! it turned out to be the pod that lost communication with the PDM today but didn't give me the choice to deactivate it so I put it in the bathroom waste bin, then set up the new pod. I heard this shrill noise all evening and searched the house before tracing the noise to the bin. My husband suggested putting it in a mug of water, running water, boiling water....nothing stopped it beeping so in the end i went and got my husband's heaviest hammer and one blow to the pod shut it up finally. I was scared my neighbours would call the fire brigade otherwise.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 4, 2021)

There is a way to shut the thing up when it goes into screaming banshee mode other than the heavy hammer method. See page123 of the User Guide. As you found out @michelejane the bucket of water treatment doesn't cut it.


----------



## michelejane (Jun 4, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> There is a way to shut the thing up when it goes into screaming banshee mode other than the heavy hammer method. See page123 of the User Guide. As you found out @michelejane the bucket of water treatment doesn't cut it.


Thank you!
I looked for faults in the index and by the time I gave up trying it was very late and blood sugar was not happy after running up and down stairs looking for where the noise was coming from. Maybe this info should be in huge letters at the beginning of the user guide!


----------



## michelejane (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## m1dnc (Jun 5, 2021)

michelejane said:


> Thank you!
> I looked for faults in the index and by the time I gave up trying it was very late and blood sugar was not happy after running up and down stairs looking for where the noise was coming from. Maybe this info should be in huge letters at the beginning of the user guide!


You're right. It took me ages to find it in the Guide. All the while, the pod was screaming away in the bathroom sink.


----------



## RTI (Jun 27, 2021)

michelejane said:


> I am on my 2nd week of Omnipod dash and so far have had to change pods before the 72 hrs was up. one site on thigh was just too painful, one on abdomen bled and yesterdays one which I believed to be perfectly ok on my arm suddenly said it had lost connection with the PDM which was most annoying. I followed the advice and disconnected the pod then applied a new one but the message then said that the bolus calculator would be off for 4 hours and didn't show any insulin on board.
> I'm really trying to get on with it, and thanks to another podder's advice, the sides of the ab above my waistband seemed good sites. I have however charged up my old pump as a standby just in case!


Maybe you should press together the place of injection you activate the pod. Like for a pen insulin-injection (guess). 

If you are removing the pod try to remove it from needle-side first (round pod-side). 

If you have a fairly hariy abdomen you may shave the pod-region, it makes it considerably less painful removing a pod.

The pod is still working after the 72 h for another max. of 8 h, even though you'll get the alarm to change your pod. After the 8 h the pod will ultimately deactivate and starts to scream. 

If you can't deactivate the pod. Just remove the adhesive along the short straight pod side. Move a finger over the surface close along the corner and starting from the insulin-injection hole and you'll recognize (approx. the middle) a small latex knob. Just must push a sim tray ejector (for example or similar) onto the knob until will go into the pod and break a part inside the pod and it will stop to scream. Test it before with an old and used pod to get a feeling for it.

I hope it helps some OMNIPOD newbies.


----------



## michelejane (Jun 28, 2021)

Anyone know if you can stop the pod warning you 4 hours before it's due to be changed? So annoying when it alarms every few minutes at 5am. I haven't heard back from omnipod yet.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes, you can change this warning period - see page 99 of the manual. I've changed mine to 2 hours and try to time pod replacement to around lunchtime for exactly the reason that you mention.


----------



## michelejane (Jun 29, 2021)

Thank you! I found the volume button too, so much happier now, and have decided to stay with the Dash instead of choosing another pump now I have had time to mull it over.


----------



## Type1pumping (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi I am just sorting out going onto Dash - is there a BG finger pricking monitor that can blue tooth to the PDM?


----------



## RTI (Sep 24, 2021)

Type1pumping said:


> Hi I am just sorting out going onto Dash - is there a BG finger pricking monitor that can blue tooth to the PDM?


I don't know any finger-pricking monitor, which can connect directly to the Omnipod Dash PDM.

But why you still want to use a finger-pricking monitor and not a CGM ?

1) It maybe much more comfortable for you to use a CGM, 
    which gives you the comfort to take readings as many and without finger-pricking. 
    With UK NHS you may get the Freestyle Libre or Libre 2 system for free. 
    A sensor can be used for 2-weeks and you check your BG without finger-pricking and 
    as many times you want.

2) I'll mention here only the DEXCOM G6 and the Freestyle Libre system.
    For others you may look elsewhere

    The DEXCOM G6 can communicate directly with to the OMNIPOD Dash.

    The Freestyle Libre 2 can't connect directly to OMNIPOD Dash and 
     you may have to retype your Freestyle Libre 2  readings. 
     But this may change in the near future.

Myself I am OMNIPOD Dash user and the Freestyle Libre 2 system.
PS: You may also use your mobile (if it's including NFC) as Libre 2 reader.


----------



## helli (Sep 24, 2021)

RTI said:


> But why you still want to use a finger-pricking monitor and not a CGM ?


I can think of three reasons
1. Not everyone is lucky enough to get a FGM or CGM on prescription and may not be able to afford to self fund 
2. They do not 100% replace finger pricks. You must still finger prick at times to check readings  
3. I believe the question refers to automatically transferring the reading from the meter to the Dash so you do not have to manually add it. I believe libre does not communicate with Dash. I do not know about Dexcom.


----------



## m1dnc (Sep 24, 2021)

I don't think the Dexcom will communicate directly with the Dash or Dash handset. At least, I've never been able to. Maybe I'm wrong and if I am, please let me know how to set it up.


----------



## RTI (Sep 24, 2021)

helli said:


> I can think of three reasons
> 1. Not everyone is lucky enough to get a FGM or CGM on prescription and may not be able to afford to self fund
> 2. They do not 100% replace finger pricks. You must still finger prick at times to check readings
> 3. I believe the question refers to automatically transferring the reading from the meter to the Dash so you do not have to manually add it. I believe libre does not communicate with Dash. I do not know about Dexcom.


Yes, you maybe right
to 1) I made the extrapolation if you are able to fund privately an OMNIPOD (UK ~28£per pump / 3 days),
    you maybe able to fund an additional 30% daily cost for an FGM (Freestyle sensor ~54£ and 14 days).
    Also depends on the number of test-stripes you are. For 2-4 tests per day it may still be true for the cost.
    Most of the health insurances and NHS are funding it for free (of course, if you fulfill some condition, check)

to 2) If you keep in mind that the FGM readings have a delay of 10-15mn you also will be able with the tendency given
    by the FGM to extrapolate. But of course sometimes you may still need a finger-prick to check strange results.

to 3) The manual input is still much more comfortable than a finger-prick and it;s preparation, etc...and you can do it
    as many times as you want.

I must say I went to a similar thought process than you. 4 years ago.
But I started at first with the FGM instead of the pump.

A) I am T1C since ~40 years and was finger-pricking ~10-12 times per day to get my blood-sugar/food under control.
     But my overall HBA1C was always in the range 60 -80mmol/mol (7.5-9.5%) and higher.  
      4 years ago my Diabetic Team proposed me to to try a FGM (Freestyle) and I hasitate for some month
      with very similar thoughts you had. At one point I said to myself just try it.
      For me it was a revelation.
      I thought that I knew myself and my insulin/blood-sugar behaviour after all these years with Diabetes.
       But far of, in the following 4-6 month I learned so much more about the interaction of my body,
       food-intake and insulin injection,
       which I have never seen before with all my finger-pricks even with 10-15 times per day.

       In the following months my HBA1C has improved from ~10% to ~6% and further with the time.
        My low glucose events reduced drastically and were much less severe.

   B) Two years ago my team proposed to switch to a pump.
       Same process as before, I was checking all types of pumps and finally decided to take an
       OMNIPOD as it is tubeless and more discrete and comfortable for control, especially at work.

        A similar process as for the FGM, had to find out/adapt my Basal-profile and my rates, which took 1-2 month trial/error.

Result: - My diabetes results have improved dramatically,
           - my diabetes work-load has reduced, as well
           - my comfort, especially at work. No looking for a place to test, take out of test-strips, prepare the finger, etc..
           - Even better for my injections.

            All these I can do everywhere and discreetly, at work, in meetings, on the metro and without any hesitation.

Just waiting for a close-loop solution.


----------



## RTI (Sep 24, 2021)

helli said:


> I can think of three reasons
> 1. Not everyone is lucky enough to get a FGM or CGM on prescription and may not be able to afford to self fund
> 2. They do not 100% replace finger pricks. You must still finger prick at times to check readings
> 3. I believe the question refers to automatically transferring the reading from the meter to the Dash so you do not have to manually add it. I believe libre does not communicate with Dash. I do not know about Dexcom.


Hi Helen,
just was reading around in the parts of the block and seems to be that you are not a newbie and seems to be that you are already on Freestyle Libre 2, so my introduction was a littlebit lengthly for you and non-country related.

Still don't understand why you have ask the question at the first place with all your experience seems to have.

Anyhow, are you UK citizen or from another country on the continent ? to adjust my future answers more specific.
My origin is German, but living since long in UK.


----------



## helli (Sep 24, 2021)

RTI said:


> Hi Helen,
> just was reading around in the parts of the block and seems to be that you are not a newbie and seems to be that you are already on Freestyle Libre 2, so my introduction was a littlebit lengthly for you and non-country related.
> 
> Still don't understand why you have ask the question at the first place with all your experience seems to have.
> ...


No need to apologise. 
The question was not from me - I was responding to your previous comments on behalf of another member ... and in case any others popped in and read the message. 

But, yes, I am reasonably experienced pumper (not OmniPod) and Libre'er and very grateful to have both.


----------



## Type1pumping (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi Everyone 
my fault I did not give you all the full picture so to speak. I have been diabetic over 20 years gone through diet/exercise, metformin, insulin pens and just at end of my second Roche pump. 3 months ago I got freestyle libre 2 funded as I was rollercoasting due to doing a lot more exercise and manual labour home projects (replaced my kitchen and built a log cabin home gym) during COVID instead of travelling every week and siting in front of computers all day - So I improved my HA1bc by around 30% but had the problem that with TBR's no insulin reduced insulin I was still hypoing then having to eat to bring myself up post efforts. So as my pump expires I looked at replacements for Roche due to EOL and pods. I made the decision to go omnipod this week. 

interestingly due to being on Roche I had to still finger prick to get the pump bolus calc. So I have been putting roche meter bg readings into the libre APP every time I eat and comparing - I saw the range can be  up to 20% different. From these forums it is pretty clear Dexcom is much better but having spoke to my GCM there is no way I would get funding I have improved my bloods too much. 

So long story I was just seeing as one of you mentioned if I could get the reading from a BG finger prick into the dash without multiple manual entries in different devices like I do today. I will have to build confidence in the libre I think mid range readings are ok but high's and lows I would still need to finger prick. As I have times when the libre says blood going low at 4.5mmol and I am below 3 finger pricking - (luckily I get good symptoms/warnings myself)


----------



## Ceefdee (Sep 29, 2021)

I am also using Libre2 and Omnipod (3 years with upgrade to DASH 6 months ago) with massive improvement in control (compared to finger pricks and MDI) partly due to the tech and also due to retiring and giving myself more time to monitor.

Hope it won't be too long before Libre/Omnipod closed loop will be in UK - perhaps next couple of years.  US version of DASH does take bluetoothed Ascensia finger prick info but not available in UK so manual entry of Libre data is only option at the moment.  I have found it is really important to ensure I only get information from UK internet sites to really understand the tech.

Completely agree with the Libre2 lag in readings and have recently set my low alarm at a higher level in order to anticipate lows earlier - seems to be working. Overall though the alarms have allowed me to forget about my levels much more.

Can't wait for 'official' looping to be available - I know it is possible to self-construct but I am nervous/wary/tech unsavvy!


----------

